# Twin Fountains RV Park - Oklahoma City



## cassiem

Twin Fountains RV Park

It has new cement pads and it is a new campground. It seems to be well maintained. The roads are paved and its very close to I-40 and easy to get to. 

The concrete pads are level, but the sites are fairly close together. The campground can accomodate big rigs without a problem, and the will help navigate you to a camping spot if needed.









Here is a park map

















I would rate this park an 8 of 10.


----------

